# wild anole won't eat



## Katy (Dec 23, 2004)

my mother works at a home depot and found a female anole in some plants that came in.  since we live in canada, its not like we can just let it go into the wild.  we've got her set up in a terrarium, and have offered her crickets, which she wasn't interested in at all, and a fly, in case she was more used to catching flyying-type insects.  she hasn't eaten anything at all since we found her last monday.  she is active, jumping around and hissing at anyone who touches anything in there.  she definatly seemed hungry, when i misted the cage, she was jumping at the water droplets.  she's in my room, which is quiet most of the day, and we've left her alone for the most part since we got her, only opening the lid to mist her and to put a cricket in.  does anyone have any suggestions?  and don't worry, i dont have her in a tank with any other anoles.
Katy


----------



## Washout (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd put 3 or 4 in there and just leave them for awhile. It can take a week or so for a lizard to adapt to a new environment. Some wild caught lizards won't eat at all though and just starve themselves to death.


----------



## druid8783 (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree with Washout.  Plus, it may have parasites or some other sickness causing it not to eat.  

Anoles are tropical so they need a warm humid environment.  If they don't have that they get pretty testy.  (I had a couple very bratty anoles).  Another reason (since you said it was jumping towards the water droplets) it may be dehydrated.  Lizards usually won't eat if they are dehydrated.  Keep misting the tank and put a water dish (i'm sure you have one) in there.

More than likely it's due to stress.  Traveling from the nice warm place it was to a chilly one is stressful I'm sure!   

They also like places to hide and to climb on.  They are aboreal.  

Good luck with your new lizard pal!


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 25, 2004)

If I remember correctly what from I've read you're going to need a UVA/UVB light for it.


----------



## Heartfang (Dec 25, 2004)

Just put about 5 tiny crickets in the cage and see what happens.  I have 2 anols myself and they have been alive and kickin' fer about a year.  I don't even have a tropical setup for them.  Cool little critters they are.  Mine have never hissed at me before.  Just put the crickets in and mist it everyday and put in a little water bowl and she should be fine.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Arachnobrian (Jan 1, 2005)

Try mealworms in a small dish. Ever since feeding mine these, he won't even look at a cricket.


----------

